# Setting Bolt Remote Control Address



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

I now have TiVo Bolt and a series 3 in the same room. I was successful at setting the S3 to a new address "2", but the Bolt won't save the new address of "1", stays at "0". I am using the instructions off the TiVo site that says to push the right arrow to save, but just gives me the error sound.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Mars said:


> I now have TiVo Bolt and a series 3 in the same room. I was successful at setting the S3 to a new address "2", but the Bolt won't save the new address of "1", stays at "0". I am using the instructions off the TiVo site that says to push the right arrow to save, but just gives me the error sound.


Note that the remote control must be in IR mode to change the remote code on the TiVo (shown in System Information). RF mode pairing is handled differently.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

L David Matheny said:


> Note that the remote control must be in IR mode to change the remote code on the TiVo (shown in System Information). RF mode pairing is handled differently.


OK thanks, that got me going.


----------



## inthewoods (Feb 21, 2005)

An interesting / annoying thing about the way TiVo works with remote ids is that every TiVo will respond to commands on ID#0 regardless of what their setting currently is.

And a reminder that if you ever get a Harmony remote, you will likely have to manually train every single button on your remote to handle the remote id. There is an entry in their database for a TiVo ID#1 and #2 but the #2 commands are not configured correctly from what I could tell. I ended up creating a manual TIVO with a new name for my #2.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

inthewoods said:


> An interesting / annoying thing about the way TiVo works with remote ids is that every TiVo will respond to commands on ID#0 regardless of what their setting currently is.


This is by design. You want to have a universal remote address.

Scott


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep, many devices work like this - one universal address. My old Ceton Echoes worked the same way.

If you use a JP1 remote, you can simply change the address in one place rather than having to learn anything. JP1 remotes are also much cheaper than comparable Harmony remotes.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

inthewoods said:


> An interesting / annoying thing about the way TiVo works with remote ids is that every TiVo will respond to commands on ID#0 regardless of what their setting currently is.


You'll appreciate the failsafe id #0 if you ever screw up programming your ID or don't know it because the box has been in storage or bought from someone else. There is no loss of functionality to support a failsafe id #0 because you can just program all your remotes for specific IDs.

I've bought TiVo's before where I wanted to inspect to see if it works and if it didn't respond to id #0 I would have had to use trial and error (not that bad with just 2 IDs and a switch on the remote, but you can use several IDs) to figure out what code it was programmed to, while at a person's home, trying to conclude the transaction.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm having a similar issue, added a bolt which is using remote address 0 (since it it using RFID I think). I've changed an older premier to RA 2, but my slingbox that controls the Premier sends signals that land on the Bolt which is on address 0. Is 0 universal meaning ANY input from any remote will impact the Bolt? What is the best way around this? Change the bolt to say 1, and premier to 2 and have the slingbox send a address 2 signal only?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tivoboy said:


> What is the best way around this? Change the bolt to say 1, and premier to 2 and have the slingbox send a address 2 signal only?


Yes -- along with ensuring the associated remotes are also properly configured for their respective box's IR remote address, even if the BOLT RF remote is normally kept in RF mode.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

tivoboy said:


> I'm having a similar issue, added a bolt which is using remote address 0 (since it it using RFID I think). I've changed an older premier to RA 2, but my slingbox that controls the Premier sends signals that land on the Bolt which is on address 0.  Is 0 universal meaning ANY input from any remote will impact the Bolt? What is the best way around this? Change the bolt to say 1, and premier to 2 and have the slingbox send a address 2 signal only?


All TiVos respond to 0 regardless of what their remote address is set as.

If TiVo is set to a remote address other than zero, it will respond to that address (and not others), except for zero, which as mentioned above, all TiVos respond to.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

inthewoods said:


> And a reminder that if you ever get a Harmony remote, you will likely have to manually train every single button on your remote to handle the remote id. There is an entry in their database for a TiVo ID#1 and #2 but the #2 commands are not configured correctly from what I could tell. I ended up creating a manual TIVO with a new name for my #2.


Actually, I know I have programmed TiVo Remote ID's other than 0 in to a Harmony Remote. They're in the database.

I do have a long term issue with how Harmony deals with some of the TiVo buttons by default. For instance, when will they figure out that the 'TiVo' button is the equivalent of the 'Menu' button. And why can't they include the 'List' button that has been available since the S3's?

As I recall, the 'defaults' for ID's 1-9 aren't even as complete as the ID 0, but they are there. Calling Harmony on the phone is a decent enough way to find them. Also, using the 'Setup this Device based on a similar device' function, where you would use an ID 1(-9) remote to identify the codes works, too.

HTH.

-KP


----------

